# problemas de freno en sentra 2000 mexico



## ricardo molina (Jan 24, 2008)

lleve a cambiarle los frenos a mi sentra 2000, ya que estaban bajos, le cambiaron las balatas delanteras (de disco), le limpiaron las balatas traseras y se suponia que ya habia quedado, al sacarlo del taller el pedal estaba muy bajo, se lo comente al mecanico y me dijo que lo que pasaba es que los discos estaban muy gastados y que tenia que cambiarlos, se los cambio al cabo de medio dia me dijo que ya estaba, al sacarlo del taller se amarraron los frenos, lo reviso y me comento que era la bomba de los frenos que habia que cambiarla, se la cambiaron, se suponia que ya estaba bien, me lo entrego el dia de ayer por la tarde-noche lo lleve a mi casa y cual va siendo mi sorpresa que hoy por la mañana salgo en el auto y se amarran de nuevo los frenos y ahora me dice que posiblemente sea el booster, el problema es que ni el mecanico sabe que es lo que tiene el auto y me da la impresion que habra que cambiarle todo hasta que le atine a lo que tiene el carro, ¿Hay alguien que me diga que hacer? ya que siento que no sabe que hacer y eso que se dice especialista en frenos.
me pueden escribir a: [email protected]
gracias


----------

